# Spooks Gotta Gun



## amy (Nov 26, 2008)

I have to say I love love love this new stud! He is so gorgeous!
I just love his color... 
What do you think about him?
Pedigree: Spooks Gotta Gun Quarter Horse
I think I'm in love with reigning studs


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I love reining, i love grays starlight foals.  He is a nice one, but im not a bald face lover lol. I love the stallion big chex to cash.


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

Since daddy was only 14.2 I imagine he's not very tall - I like him a lot other than the bald face also. Baldies are ok with me as long as they have dark not pink skin around the eyes. He's very pretty - I live the high socks and white tail.

You have a website for him or do I need to get my google on?


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I think he's very flashy, and got a good build on him. Is he foundation bred?


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

Googled and it doesn't say how tall he is, pretty hefty breeding fee too!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

He's gorgeous! If I still had my Sweet Talkin' Chip mare I might consider him.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

That would be the day i would spend that much on a breeding fee! he is nice but the second i looked at that price is when i closed the website...


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

He's gorgeous, but my goodness that's a high stud fee!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Oooh, purdy. Love the socks and the white tail!


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Very nice looking stud. I wish they'd post a conformation shot though D: it bothers me to pieces when they don't >-< 

Especially with a high stud fee '>.>


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Their site says he's 15 h. I'm not fond of the fact that they don't list prices on their sales pages. Plus, they don't have confo pics. Spooks Gotta Gun : Reining Horses at Hicks Ranch : Marietta, Oklahoma


----------



## amy (Nov 26, 2008)

There is also www.spooksgottagun.com
I really like his markings... I LOVE baldies. He isn't too old and he's already won alot... thats no reason to make the stud fee so high but I think that's their excuse.

I'm excited to see he's in Oklahoma.. Ever since I moved down here I've realized I've been missing out on great horses.


----------



## thr610 (Oct 14, 2009)

I love this stallion! hes gorgeous, did anyone happen to see his runs online? talk about awesome show horse. I believe that his stud fee is reasonable for those who are interested in breeding quality reining horses. After all, he does stand at Green Valley Ranch, who also stand Wimpys Little Step whos stud fee is 10,000. I'd breed now if anything, because the more he gets proven the higher it will rise!

Pheonominal Stallion! 

It also says he is 15hh on the site, i have seen him at green valley ranch and hes even more goregous in person with such a great temperment


----------



## thr610 (Oct 14, 2009)

big chex has a bald face too lol but he is goregous


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

First Spook is not a new stallion he has been around for a few years. He is very nice. His dam on one of the top dams in the reining industry. Same dam as Gunner.

As to his stud fee. That is NOT a high stud fee. Not at all. That is actually below average for a reining stallion. He is well worth that.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

He's REALLY handsome. I usually really dislike baldfaced horses, but he's got me!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Yeah, $3000 is completely reasonable for that stud. It's a price that makes people serious about breeding, but not unaffordable by any means. He's a beauty.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

wow I wish I could afford to have a baby from him. He is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

I LOVE his bald face and blue eyes!! I think its so pretty!!! He looks a really lovely horse from what I can see...but there is something I don't like about his front legs, they look a bit awkward to me...but it could just be his white markings ending across his knees playing tricks on my eyes.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

PS: Pity he's such a midget though!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

He is GORGEOUS! I love him! He is soooooo stunning!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Velvet said:


> I LOVE his bald face and blue eyes!! I think its so pretty!!! He looks a really lovely horse from what I can see...but there is something I don't like about his front legs, they look a bit awkward to me...but it could just be his white markings ending across his knees playing tricks on my eyes.


Actually, now that you meantion it, his left leg does look a little strange...scew maybe?

What does everyone else think?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

That's exactly what it looks like to me...


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

He could live in my pasture any day I love his bald face and such a sucker for a blue eyed horse


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

His breeding fee is more than fair for a reining stallion. I wouldn't think twice about spending the money on some of his semen. 

He isn't a midget, he is an average size for a reining horse.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Stunning! I want him !


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> His breeding fee is more than fair for a reining stallion. I wouldn't think twice about spending the money on some of his semen.
> 
> He isn't a midget, he is an average size for a reining horse.


Hehehe I was just teasing about him being short.

I come from the showjumping world...anything under 16hh is considered an absolute midget...actually even 16.1 is considered on the small side.

My mare is JUST under 16hh and I always say I would rather have a smaller horse with good conformation than a bigger horse with poor conformation!


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

I see the leg thing too. I covered his knees so that the marking wouldn't be there and it still looked really weird to me. I would assume nothing is *really* wrong with it or people wouldn't be breeding to him..... I wouldn't at least.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

If I had a suitable mare, I wouldn't even blink at that price! His performance record says he deserves it. I think he's WAY fab - but I'd still like to see more confo shots. For reiners and cutters, I don't like anything over 15 maybe 15.1 for height, so his height is a bonus for me!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

he is totally yummy.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

He is on my short list for one of my mares. She is booked to Smart and Shiney for next year so maybe the year after. Although by then there will be so many others. I also like Doubleknotyourreebok too.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Smart Spook is my number once choice right now (although my mare is still showing) A friend of mine has a foal out of him and he is stunning.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

My trainer has a Smart Spook in the barn for training. He likes him well enough. Time will tell how he will end up. He is just a 2 yo. He has a lot o of try to him. However SLL line is not knows to be user friendly so not a good line for a non pro unless you are very experienced.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

My trainer doesn't have a Smart Spook, he's got a Spooks Gotta Gun. She is absolutly stunning however not the most talented (she is a 3yr old) However she is honest and very kind.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Ya but Spooks Got a Gun and Smart Spook are differently bred horses. SGG dam Kattie but goes to Gun smoke lines which are quite user friendly and easy to work with. SS is by SCOL/SLL and that is not a user friendly line. More of a open level type horse.

It will be interesting to see if Shawn has one in the Futurity this year. I know he like SS better then WLS.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

No I wasn't saying there were from the same lines, just talking about reining horses in general. 

However my friend who has a Smart Spook stallion is a non pro (Only been riding for 5 years, not even half of that has been in the reining pen) and has no issues with him at all, he doesn't give her any troubles at all (and he is still young)


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Give him a few years. That line tends to be hard to keep honest in the pen. Not just Smart Spook but the SCL/SLL/Doc O'Lena lines. They are great under saddle and nice horses to be around. They just are thinking horses which is their breeding as cutting horses. Which makes them hard to keep honest in the reining pen. Takes a lot of work. I have owned several bred that way and have ridden and been around a lot more. 99% of them are like that.


----------



## thr610 (Oct 14, 2009)

I actually think its just his markings, I had a paint with perfect legs but he had odd markings just half way up his knee which gave the illusion he had a crooked leg! same with face markings, they can really through a horses head to look odd... apparently his foals are doing fine! hes gorgeee


----------



## thr610 (Oct 14, 2009)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> My trainer doesn't have a Smart Spook, he's got a Spooks Gotta Gun. She is absolutly stunning however not the most talented (she is a 3yr old) However she is honest and very kind.


are you sure its a spooks gotta gun? i know his oldest foal crop are just coming 3 in January


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, I'm positive. It was off of his first foal crop (he might be coming three, but I was pretty sure he was three this year) 

I've only seen her work with once, but I hear alot about him.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

His oldest crop was 2007 so they are just 2yo coming 3. So his first foals to show will be next year.


----------



## thr610 (Oct 14, 2009)

Well, Andrea is showing him at the AQHA show in the Senior Reining. hope they do well!


----------



## HalterHorsePaints (Oct 17, 2009)

to tell u the truth that is cheap breeding fee for him one i known someone who paid 10k for stud fee and he has super bloodlines i say yes to him


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Oooooooooooooooo 
I like him!

My goodness!!
That is one heck of a stud fee ..
Hotrod is suposed to have a build similar to that stud's.
Wow, he is nice.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I would hold off and see what Gunnatrashya stud fee will be next year.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

:shock: talking about perfect markings eh. He is stunning I will give you that :shock:


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> He is on my short list for one of my mares. She is booked to Smart and Shiney for next year so maybe the year after. Although by then there will be so many others. I also like Doubleknotyourreebok too.


My friend, well sort of, we used to talk a lot more, worked with Smart and Shiney when she worked at McQuay Stables for a while.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow. Pretty QH! I'm usually not a fan of the reiners but I love love love those markings! I watched the vids of him and I just want to steal that tail! :O


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

In this pedigree thing it says that he is 15 hands...sorry if somebody said that all ready I only read the first page..

I agree though, if you are going to be advertising a stud, I think the most important thing would be to post some good conformation shots as well as shots of how he moves at the walk, trot, and canter, if not video. You want to let potential breeders know what your horse looks like. 

Anyway, I like him, I am a fan of horses with high stockings and bald faces.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Thing is that people who are going to be looking at stallions like this have most likely seen them show. They know what he is already. I can only think of very few reiners or cutter for that matter who post conformation shots. Most will have videos. If not on their site they will send them to you.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Whats wrong with short horses? :/

Gorgeous stallion !


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

lacyloo said:


> Whats wrong with short horses? :/
> 
> Gorgeous stallion !


I like short horses, not so high to fall! I seem to keep getting all these tall horses though.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I am not sure why you all seem to think these are small horses. 15hh is tall for a reiner. The norm is between 14'2-15hh. I am 5'10 and have no problem riding my 14'2hh reiner.


----------



## StylishK (Dec 12, 2008)

I know this is a REALLY old thread, but I just want to say...we bred my mare to him just over a week ago. 

I think he's a lovely stud.

Sorry for reviving something so old.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Right on! Waiting for my mare to come into heat and she will be bred to him as well, she's booked and fee's are paid!


----------



## StylishK (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh yay! We'll have Spooks babies (hopefully *fingers crossed*). I'm quite excited for it.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

What mare did you breed? Bloodlines?


----------



## StylishK (Dec 12, 2008)

My Footworks Finest mare. She had a late start in her showing career. We basically just finished her last summer/over this winter. 
Here's her Pedigree 
Footworks Wonder Quarter Horse
Hopefully that link works allbreed was being slow. Just put in "Footworks Wonder" if not. 

And a few pictures








Confo: http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g132/kimberley10/Brandi/DSC02339aa.jpg

Stopping recently (the ground is tough): http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g132/kimberley10/Brandi/IMG_0618aaa.jpg

I have a show this weekend, hopefuly I'll have a good video to post. Last years videos aren't as good as she's riding now ahha. 

Should be interesting to see how the baby turns out. 

What about you??


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice mare, like that stallion. 

I'm breeding my Boggies Flashy Jac mare. 

Boggies Little Star Quarter Horse

Don't have any good pictures of her right now. She's in the states when she comes home I will be sure to get some pictures of her. 

I can't wait to see what our mares produce! LOL It will be pretty cool to be able to look at each others foals!  

BTW I'm sooo jealous of your horses mane, my reiners mane is only about 4 inches long


----------



## StylishK (Dec 12, 2008)

Love your mares stud too ahha 

Can't wait to see pictures of your mare.

And yes we must compare and see how similar looking they are. 

I'm hoping for a baby that looks similar to him. I'll take a chestnut with all the white too. I want to be able to double register it. But in reality as long as it healthy and talented I'll take anything =P 

As for her mane, I'm in love with it. I cry when I brush it and the hairs that were already dead and fallen out come out. My first reiner has an awful mane, probably around 4 inches like yours, and then one after was his son and it was long but thin. Not at least Brandi has some thickness and length. Makes me so happy. 

No joke, someone could cut my hair off and I'd be angry but I'd get over it, but you cut her hair off and I'd probably cry aha


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Here are some pictures my Sadie girl. Sorry they are not the best, but at least you can get a general idea. Once she is hope I will take some pictures of us reining. 

My 3yr old has not only shot mane but really thin as well. Next time I go see her I will get some pictures to show you, it's sad. 

How many foals do you have coming next year?


----------



## StylishK (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh she's a cutie!!! 

We only have 1 that we own, but at my trainers barn including Brandi there will be 7 babies on the ground next year (hopefully)


----------



## Luv cutting (Oct 27, 2013)

I love him and his sire...I just purchased a son of his and he's amazing! Stud actually is not bad...have you ever looked at freckles playboy? When he was alive it was $10,000, in my experience you get what you pay for!


----------



## Beth Rodr (Nov 24, 2013)

*Spooks Baby*

I just purchased a Spooks Gotta Gun 2 year old and I am very excited about him!


----------

